# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Cifras de la energía nuclear en 2016. España y resto del Mundo.

## F. Lázaro

Fuente: Foro Nuclear

----------

embalses al 100% (18-dic-2016),Jonasino (18-dic-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí, aunque solo venga la de España, la podemos ver en tiempo real.
Función que ya muchos conocemos, pero que nunca viene ni está de más, recordar que existe.

https://demanda.ree.es/movil/peninsula/demanda/total

----------

Jonasino (18-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Mix energético EDF (Francia) 2016:



Fuente EDF

----------

embalses al 100% (19-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (19-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Gracias por repetir la información casi mensualmente. Asi nos quedará claro cuanto trabajo queda aún por hacer.

----------

